# ***OFFICIAL*** FFL Rankings for 2014 (Season 8)



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*1.PheelgoodInc (0)
2. K R Y (0)
3. ClydebankBlitz (0)
4. Killz (0)
5. Cupcake (0)
6. No Mercy (0)
7. The Best Around (0)
8. Dudeabides (0)
9. UFC_OWNS (0)
10. StunGun (0)
11. John8204 (0)
12. Bknmax (0)
13. Toxic (0)
14. Firemass (0)
15. HitOrGetHit (0)
16. Cookie Monster (0)
17. Sideways222 (0)
18. Term (0)
19. Andrus (0)
20. boatoar (0)
21. Ruckus (0)*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC Fight Night 34*

*1.UFC_OWNS (+20)
2. StunGun (+5)
3. ClydebankBlitz (0)
4. Killz (0)
5. Cupcake (0)
6. No Mercy (0)
7. The Best Around (0)
8. Dudeabides (0)
9. K R Y (0)
10. PheelgoodInc (0)
11. John8204 (0)
12. Bknmax (0)
13. Toxic (0)
14. Firemass (0)
15. HitOrGetHit (0)
16. Cookie Monster (0)
17. Sideways222 (0)
18. Term (0)
19. Andrus (0)
20. boatoar (0)
21. Ruckus (0)*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC Fight Night 35*

*1.Bknmax (+25)
2. UFC_OWNS (+20)
3. boatoar (+10)
4. StunGun (+5)
5. Cupcake (0)
6. No Mercy (0)
7. The Best Around (0)
8. Dudeabides (0)
9. K R Y (0)
10. PheelgoodInc (0)
11. John8204 (0)
12. ClydebankBlitz (0)
13. Toxic (0)
14. Firemass (0)
15. HitOrGetHit (0)
16. Cookie Monster (0)
17. Sideways222 (0)
18. Term (0)
19. Andrus (0)
20. Killz (0)
21. Ruckus (0)*​


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

The Climb up the Ladder has BEGUN!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm in good shape this season, now if only I could get an update on amagov.....


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Get on the update


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

As long as i dont finish in the bottom 3 this season I'll be happy


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

I've gone undefeated this season so far 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Rankings After UFC on Fox: Henderson vs. Thomson*

*1.Bknmax (+36)
2. UFC_OWNS (+20)
3. boatoar (+10)
4. StunGun (+5)
5. Cupcake (0)
6. No Mercy (0)
7. The Best Around (9)
8. Dudeabides (0)
9. K R Y (0)
10. PheelgoodInc (0)
11. John8204 (0)
12. ClydebankBlitz (2)
13. Toxic (0)
14. Firemass (0)
15. HitOrGetHit (0)
16. Cookie Monster (16)
17. Sideways222 (0)
18. Term (21)
19. Andrus (0)
20. Killz (0)
21. Ruckus (0)*​
Here are the rankings after the last UFC on Fox card.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Rankings After UFC 169 Barao vs Faber II*

*1.Bknmax (+36)
2. UFC_OWNS (+20)
3. boatoar (+10)
4. StunGun (+5)
5. Cupcake (2)
6. No Mercy (0)
7. The Best Around (9)
8. Dudeabides (0)
9. K R Y (29)
10. PheelgoodInc (0)
11. John8204 (0)
12. ClydebankBlitz (2)
13. Toxic (0)
14. Firemass (0)
15. HitOrGetHit (0)
16. Cookie Monster (35)
17. Sideways222 (0)
18. Term (21)
19. Andrus (17)
20. Killz (21)
21. Ruckus (0)*​
Here are the results after UFC 169.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Yay 2 points, Lineker just gets me cashing in doesn't he?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MagiK11 said:


> *1.Bknmax (+36)
> 2. UFC_OWNS (+20)
> 3. boatoar (+10)
> 4. StunGun (+5)
> ...


How exactly do you figure that?? :confused02:




CupCake said:


> Yay 2 points, Lineker just gets me cashing in doesn't he?



Atleast your pick wasnt forgot. lol


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Teething problem Sideways 

it'll be sorted, dont you worry.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

*UPDATED AFTER UFC169*

*1.Bknmax (+36)
2. Cookie Monster (+35)
3. K R Y (+29)
4. Killz (+21)
5. Term (+21)
6. UFC_OWNS (+20)
7. Andrus (+17)
8. boatoar (+10)
9. The Best Around (+9)
10. Sideways222 (+8)
11. StunGun (+5)
12. Cupcake (+2)
13. ClydebankBlitz (+2)
14. No Mercy (+0)
15. Dudeabides (+0)
16. PheelgoodInc (+0)
17. John8204 (+0)
18. Toxic (+0)
19. Firemass (+0)
20. HitOrGetHit (+0)
21. Ruckus (+0)*​


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Killz said:


> Teething problem Sideways
> 
> it'll be sorted, dont you worry.





Killz said:


> *UPDATED AFTER UFC169*
> 
> *1.Bknmax (+36)
> 2. Cookie Monster (+35)
> ...


Look at that!! Now that looks much better. :thumb02:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah... cos i'm in 4th. My highest ever league position


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Killz said:


> Yeah... cos i'm in 4th. My highest ever league position


Il be taking your spot when Batman gets me 24 points next event. Well actually if everything goes as planned i will be taking Third place.

Being on the card Points (5)
First Round (8) + Sub Points (5)
Me Guessing who wins via First Round Sub Points (2,2,2=6)
=
24 points


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I know it's only february...but I have a bad feeling about my team for 2014...


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

CupCake said:


> I know it's only february...but I have a bad feeling about my team for 2014...


I wouldn't be too worried. You also have a jewel in Ronda Rousey who's fighting this moth for a tile fight and is also the main event. 

You also have two fighters fighting in April, Rich Hawn, he's been doing good as of late, and Miesha Tate. There is a chance Carmouche can KO her, but if she hangs in there she'll either sub her or pull off a decision. 

Only fighter who's questionable is John Lineker. Not because he lost his last fight but because the UFC might book him months later. 

But overall, I wouldn't sweat it. :hug:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

CupCake said:


> I know it's only february...but I have a bad feeling about my team for 2014...


It's ok i'll let you be part of my greatness, you can be my receptionist for my team and talk to all the sponsors who will want meetings with me.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

MagiK11 said:


> I wouldn't be too worried. You also have a jewel in Ronda Rousey who's fighting this moth for a tile fight and is also the main event.
> 
> You also have two fighters fighting in April, Rich Hawn, he's been doing good as of late, and Miesha Tate. There is a chance Carmouche can KO her, but if she hangs in there she'll either sub her or pull off a decision.
> 
> ...


True.

Hawn faces Lima.

McCall faces a possibly skeletal Brad Pickett.

Ronda is my only kinda, maybe sure bet this year. I think McMann could pull the win off tho.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

CupCake said:


> True.
> 
> Hawn faces Lima.
> 
> ...


Going against your best countryman in brad pickett? for shame


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Going against your best countryman in brad pickett? for shame


That's what the prediction section is for, silly. :wink01:


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

*UPDATED AFTER Event #5: UFC Fight Night: Machida vs. Mousasi*

*1.	Bknmax (+41)
2.	Cookie Monster (+35)
3.	K R Y (+29)
4.	boatoar (+24)
5.	Killz (+21)
6.	Term (+21)
7.	UFC_OWNS (+20)
8.	John8204 (+19)
9.	Andrus (+17)
10.	Firemass (+10)
11.	Sideways222 (+10)
12.	The Best Around (+9)
13.	StunGun (+5)
14.	Cupcake (+2)
15.	ClydebankBlitz (+2)
16.	No Mercy (+0)
17.	Dudeabides (+0)
18.	PheelgoodInc (+0)
19.	Toxic (+0)
20.	HitOrGetHit (+0)
21.	Ruckus (+0)*​
Here are the updated scores for Event # 5 UFC Fight Night: Machida vs. Mousasi.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hurry yo pretty ass up Magik. Id like to see my name on top.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Rankings After UFC 170 Rousey vs McMann*

*UPDATED AFTER Event # 6: UFC 170 Rousey vs McMann*

*
1.	Sideways222 (+66)
2.	Cookie Monster (+46)
3.	Bknmax (+41)
4.	Cupcake (+33)
5.	K R Y (+29)
6.	boatoar (+24)
7.	UFC_OWNS (+22)
8.	Killz (+21)
9.	Term (+21)
10.	John8204 (+19)
11.	Andrus (+17)
12.	Toxic (+14)
13.	Firemass (+10)
14.	The Best Around (+9)
15.	StunGun (+5)
16.	ClydebankBlitz (+2)
17.	HitOrGetHit (+2)
18.	No Mercy (+0)
19.	Dudeabides (+0)
20.	PheelgoodInc (+0)
21.	Ruckus (+0)
*​
Here are the updated scores for Event # 6: UFC 170 Rousey vs McMann.

Congrats on the huge climb up the rankings to Sideways.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

I think Cupcake got something too, she has Rousey I believe.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MagiK11 said:


> Ignore this post. I edited it on mistake and posted the new ranking result from UFC 170 in it. This post should have had the results from EVENT #5. I'll change it back later, since I'm busy now.
> 
> *UPDATED AFTER Event # 6: UFC 170 Rousey vs McMann*
> 
> ...


Hey i think you might have made a mistake. I have messaged HitorgetHit already about it since i was already conversating with him but im pretty sure you have given me too many points. I know that is not smart for me to admit but if i win i want it to be because i won. 

Here is the scoring the way i see it



> dc - 5 8 5 2 = 20
> 
> *Rory - 5 3 2 2 2 = 14*
> 
> ...


Maybe i missed something and that is possible but if i did i cant seem to find out where. But if i didnt mess up then maybe this whole thing needs to be double checked??


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

4th is a helluva lot better than last, but why do I have points?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> 4th is a helluva lot better than last, but why do I have points?


The only guy that fought in ur team is Sergio pettis i think and he lost. So where did the 34 points come from lol??

Magik... u seem to be dropping the ball here. Need some help?? :wink01:

Are you doing this stuff drunk?

Without checking i am thinking that you got Cupcakes Ronda Rouseys points for some reason Clyde? Let me check.

Yeah cupcake should have gotten from Ronda Rouseys win

*5 6 2 3 8 5 2 = 31*

and you should have total 2 points from Sergio Pettis loss.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> The only guy that fought in ur team is Sergio pettis i think and he lost. So where did the 34 points come from lol??
> 
> Magik... u seem to be dropping the ball here. Need some help?? :wink01:
> 
> ...


I'll double check it as soon as I can. If I made a mistake I'll correct it asap. Just need to check it later tonight.

K I'm going over all the numbers for the last even and going to see where I went wrong.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MagiK11 said:


> I'll double check it as soon as I can. If I made a mistake I'll correct it asap. Just need to check it later tonight.
> 
> K I'm going over all the numbers for the last even and going to see where I went wrong.


Well you definitely made some mistakes I don't really think that's up for question anymore haha. 

But that's all good it happens. Keeping track of everything can get confusing I'm sure. Especially if a person isn't used to being organized. I don't know if you are or not just saying..

Anyway no worries man take your time. Just a game. Everyone should be keeping track of their individual progress anyway imo.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Well you definitely made some mistakes I don't really think that's up for question anymore haha.
> 
> But that's all good it happens. Keeping track of everything can get confusing I'm sure. Especially if a person isn't used to being organized. I don't know if you are or not just saying..
> 
> ...


I double checked Rory's fight. Here is my understanding of the points, and I'll ask a mod or admin to double check it to see if I'm doing it wrong. But for Rory, you predicted he would win by UD.

So 5 points for being on the card, 5 points for winning in the 3rd round, 3 points for winning a UD. 

So 5+5+3= 13

Now the extra points for predicting the winner. 

2 points for calling the correct fighter, 2 points for calling the decision, and 2 extra points for the type of decision.

Equaling 5+5+3 + 2+2+2 = 19.

As I said I'll ask a mod or admin for clarification, but thanks for the feedback regardless :hug:

EDIT: I see you didn't add the round a fighter wins. So I'll ask a mod if I should add that to the scores. I think you need to but confirmation is needed. 

I'll let you all know soon.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MagiK11 said:


> I double checked Rory's fight. Here is my understanding of the points, and I'll ask a mod or admin to double check it to see if I'm doing it wrong. But for Rory, you predicted he would win by UD.
> 
> So 5 points for being on the card, 5 points for winning in the 3rd round, 3 points for winning a UD.
> 
> ...


I asked hitorgethit prior to posting about that cause I figured that's the mistake you made and he told me u only get points for the unanimous decision and not the points for the round. You only get points for that if you finish a fight.

Hitorgethit -
"You just get the decision points. The round bonuses are only given out for stoppages"

I did not want to post without being sure

Which is also why I think everything needs to be added up from scratch to fix any mistakes

Also I'm on my phone so its hard to check everything did you fix clydes and cupcakes?? Theirs are completely out of whack.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

TBH keeping track of that many events, fighters, members picks, points etc must be a hell of a hassle.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

CupCake said:


> TBH keeping track of that many events, fighters, members picks, points etc must be a hell of a hassle.


It is but I have it organized on my pc in a way that make it easier for me.

Now I made one mistake in calculating the points. I was giving 5 points to everyone for wining a decision in the 3rd round, but I've been informed you only get points for the round if you actually finish the fight. 

I'll go back through the last 3 or 4 events I did and recalculate them. Should get around to this sometime today or tomorrow morning.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MagiK11 said:


> It is but I have it organized on my pc in a way that make it easier for me.
> 
> Now I made one mistake in calculating the points. I was giving 5 points to everyone for wining a decision in the 3rd round, but I've been informed you only get points for the round if you actually finish the fight.
> 
> I'll go back through the last 3 or 4 events I did and recalculate them. Should get around to this sometime today or tomorrow morning.


I posted the message about that in my post above (from hitorgethit) so you didnt have to wait on confirmation.

But you didnt only make 1 mistake. I cant tell if you have been reading my whole posts or if you just read 1 or 2 sentences.

Clydes and Cupcakes points are COMPLETELY wrong. Clyde should have no points other then the Sergio Pettis loss (2) so he should not be ranked anywhere near #4 

and Cupcake should have alot more points and ranked higher seeing as how she has Ronda Rousey.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> I posted the message about that in my post above (from hitorgethit) so you didnt have to wait on confirmation.
> 
> But you didnt only make 1 mistake. I cant tell if you have been reading my whole posts or if you just read 1 or 2 sentences.
> 
> ...


I read your messages, just getting around to it now since i"m pretty busy. I'm going to go over the points now.

EDIT:
Just went through everything from Event number 4 till now and noticed the mistakes I made. Guy who won decisions I was adding 5 points for winning in the 3rd, so I corrected all the fights in which I did that. 

Also made a major mistake with Clydes since he only had one fight and lost that fight. Not sure how that one happened but I fixed all the errors. 

I'll be adding the latest Bellator fight and the fight in China last tonight. Sideways thanks for bringing this to my attention.

Also, I was probably drunk that night. I remember drinking a bit but don't remember if I went overboard. Need to remind myself not to update these stats after a night of drinking.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Rankings After Event #7 Bellator 110*

*UPDATED AFTER Event # 7 Bellator 110*

*
1.	Sideways222 (+66)
2.	Cookie Monster (+46)
3.	Bknmax (+41)
4.	Cupcake (+33)
5.	K R Y (+29)
6.	boatoar (+24)
7.	No Mercy (+22)
8.	UFC_OWNS (+22)
9.	Killz (+21)
10.	Term (+21)
11.	John8204 (+19)
12.	Andrus (+17)
13.	Toxic (+14)
14.	Firemass (+10)
15.	The Best Around (+9)
16.	StunGun (+5)
17.	ClydebankBlitz (+2)
18.	HitOrGetHit (+2)
19.	Dudeabides (+0)
20.	PheelgoodInc (+0)
21.	Ruckus (+0)

*​
Here are the updated scores for Event # 7: Bellator 110.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Rankings After UFC Fight Night Kim vs Hathaway*

Results after Event # 8

*1.	Sideways222 (+66)
2.	Cookie Monster (+46)
3.	Bknmax (+41)
4.	Cupcake (+33)
5.	K R Y (+29)
6.	StunGun (+26)
7.	boatoar (+24)
8.	No Mercy (+22)
9.	UFC_OWNS (+22)
10.	Killz (+21)
11.	Term (+21)
12.	John8204 (+19)
13.	Andrus (+17)
14.	Toxic (+14)
15.	Firemass (+10)
16.	The Best Around (+9)
17.	ClydebankBlitz (+2)
18.	HitOrGetHit (+2)
19.	Dudeabides (+0)
20.	PheelgoodInc (+0)
21.	Ruckus (+0)*​


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MagiK11 said:


> I read your messages, just getting around to it now since i"m pretty busy. I'm going to go over the points now.
> 
> EDIT:
> Just went through everything from Event number 4 till now and noticed the mistakes I made. Guy who won decisions I was adding 5 points for winning in the 3rd, so I corrected all the fights in which I did that.
> ...


You da man.

And you are funny. Doing organized math drunk is definitely not the best idea haha. Id get dizzy thinking about it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

YAY! #4 

And that's where I'll peak lol


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Results after Event # 10 Bellator 111*

Results after Event # 10 Bellator 111

*1.	Sideways222 (+66)
2.	Cookie Monster (+46)
3.	Bknmax (+41)
4.	Toxic (+35)
5.	Cupcake (+33)
6.	K R Y (+29)
7.	StunGun (+26)
8.	boatoar (+24)
9.	No Mercy (+22)
10.	UFC_OWNS (+22)
11.	Killz (+21)
12.	Term (+21)
13.	John8204 (+19)
14.	Andrus (+17)
15.	Firemass (+10)
16.	The Best Around (+9)
17.	ClydebankBlitz (+2)
18.	HitOrGetHit (+2)
19.	Dudeabides (+0)
20.	PheelgoodInc (+0)
21.	Ruckus (+0)
*​


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Results after Event # 9 UFC Fight Night: Gustafsson vs. Manuwa*

*1.	Sideways222 (+66)
2.	Cookie Monster (+46)
3.	Bknmax (+41)
4.	Cupcake (+33)
5.	K R Y (+29)
6.	StunGun (+26)
7.	boatoar (+24)
8.	No Mercy (+22)
9.	UFC_OWNS (+22)
10.	Killz (+21)
11.	Term (+21)
12.	John8204 (+19)
13.	Andrus (+17)
14.	Toxic (+14)
15.	Firemass (+10)
16.	The Best Around (+9)
17.	ClydebankBlitz (+2)
18.	HitOrGetHit (+2)
19.	Dudeabides (+0)
20.	PheelgoodInc (+0)
21.	Ruckus (+0)*​


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

CupCake said:


> YAY! #4
> 
> And that's where I'll peak lol


Seems that way lol. Numba 8

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Zero points and not in last place, thanks alphabet :thumbsup: Can anybody catch Sideways?


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

dudeabides said:


> Zero points and not in last place, thanks alphabet :thumbsup: Can anybody catch Sideways?


I doubt it since all four of his fighters fought and won and it's very early in the year. So as things stand now, he might blow through this season.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> Zero points and not in last place, thanks alphabet :thumbsup: Can anybody catch Sideways?


I think it really depends on Robbie/Hendricks. If robbie wins I probably have this in the bag.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> I think it really depends on Robbie/Hendricks. If robbie wins I probably have this in the bag.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Forgot about Robbie. Good luck.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

That brings me to 77


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

my boy johnny got it done in a great fight


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey guys will update all the stats tomorrow morning. Been really busy this weekend.

*
1.	Sideways222 (+77)
2.	Cookie Monster (+46)
3.	boatoar (+46)
4.	UFC_OWNS (+43)
5.	Bknmax (+41)
6.	StunGun (+37)
7.	Toxic (+35)
8.	K R Y (+35)
9.	Killz (+35)
10.	Andrus (+35)
11.	The Best Around (+34)
12.	Cupcake (+33)
13.	HitOrGetHit (+28)
14.	No Mercy (+22)
15.	Term (+21)
16.	Firemass (+20)
17.	John8204 (+19)
18.	ClydebankBlitz (+2)
19.	Dudeabides (+0)
20.	PheelgoodInc (+0)
21.	Ruckus (+0)
*​


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I'm honoured to be tied for the current silver w mah gal Cookz. Thanks Gunnar. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Who is ranked number 1???


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I would be in a decent spot if Eye had pulled off a win.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I would be in a decent spot if Eye had pulled off a win.


I would be number 1 if Robbie didnt get taken down in the last round.

Oh wait im number 1 nonetheless. 

:happy03:
:happy03:
:happy03:
:happy03:
:happy03:
:happy03:
:happy03:
:happy03:
:happy03:
:happy03:

just joking around.


I just checked on my guys and as far as i am aware none of them have a fight signed up. 


Hopefully Rory will get a title shot versus Hendricks and get me a good amount of points. I also hope Daniel Cormier keeps active now that he is on the hunt for a title shot. I think he could very well fight for the title this year too if he can get 1 or 2 more wins.

I am not sure when Robbie Lawler will be back but as far as i am aware he has not suffered any major injuries and could hop back in fairly quickly. And about Wonderboy and Alan Patrick i really have no idea when they will return. 


So in short i will be stalled out on points for a little bit. Hopefully Hendricks recovers fast so Rory can get the title.



But i also looked over Cookie Monster and Boatoar and they wont be getting too many points either. Boatoar has Vitali Minakov and TJ Dillashaw who have fights in april/may with Minakov facing Chiek Kongo. But even if it goes well for him i should still have the lead. Well maybe not...


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I'll soon hopefully be getting some points at Firemass's expense


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Who is ranked number 1???


this made me laugh. Cheers Holmes. I do hope Minakov destroys Cheick and TJ should be good for a win as well. Could get exciting. I won my first ever one of these two years ago and I'm coming back for dat strap, son! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Updated results after Bellator 113 & UFC fight night Dan vs Shogun*

*
1.	Sideways222 (+77)
2.	Cookie Monster (+46)
3.	boatoar (+46)
4.	UFC_OWNS (+43)
5.	Bknmax (+41)
6.	John8204 (+40)
7.	The Best Around (+39)
8.	StunGun (+37)
9.	Toxic (+35)
10.	K R Y (+35)
11.	Killz (+35)
12.	Andrus (+35)
13.	Cupcake (+33)
14.	HitOrGetHit (+28)
15.	No Mercy (+22)
16.	Term (+21)
17.	Firemass (+20)
18.	ClydebankBlitz (+2)
19.	Dudeabides (+0)
20.	PheelgoodInc (+0)
21.	Ruckus (+0)
*​


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

From 17 to 6 to 2 Sideways I'm coming for you.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh look, I suck again.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

John8204 said:


> From 17 to 6 to 2 Sideways I'm coming for you.


You look like number 6 to me until it gets updated I assume. But my guys are all starting to get their next fights and they will win so I should b getting another point boost soon.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Got 2 guys main eventing in April, one for a title. Fingers crossed.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey John, missed your fighter for the last Bellator fight since when I search to see if fighters are on a card, I copy the fighters name and do CTRL F, to find the name in the roster page i transferred to word to make it easier for me. On the roster list his last name isn't spelled correctly so I totally missed it. Sorry.

I'll update now for you.


*
1.	Sideways222 (+77)
2.	John8204 (+58)
3.	Cookie Monster (+46)
4.	boatoar (+46)
5.	UFC_OWNS (+43)
6.	Bknmax (+41)
7.	The Best Around (+39)
8.	StunGun (+37)
9.	Toxic (+35)
10.	K R Y (+35)
11.	Killz (+35)
12.	Andrus (+35)
13.	Cupcake (+33)
14.	HitOrGetHit (+28)
15.	No Mercy (+22)
16.	Term (+21)
17.	Firemass (+20)
18.	ClydebankBlitz (+2)
19.	Dudeabides (+0)
20.	PheelgoodInc (+0)
21.	Ruckus (+0)
*​


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Rankings After Event #16 Bellator 115*

*
1.	Sideways222 (+77)
2.	boatoar (+67)
3.	John8204 (+58)
4.	Cookie Monster (+46)
5. UFC_OWNS (+43)
6.	Bknmax (+41)
7.	The Best Around (+39)
8.	StunGun (+37)
9.	Toxic (+35)
10.	K R Y (+35)
11.	Killz (+35)
12.	Andrus (+35)
13.	Cupcake (+33)
14.	HitOrGetHit (+28)
15.	No Mercy (+22)
16.	Term (+21)
17.	Firemass (+20)
18.	ClydebankBlitz (+13)
19.	Dudeabides (+0)
20.	PheelgoodInc (+0)
21.	Ruckus (+0)
*​


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Rankings after Event # 17: UFC Fight Night: Nogueira vs. Nelson*

*
1.	Sideways222 (+77)
2.	boatoar (+67)
3.	John8204 (+58)
4.	Cookie Monster (+46)
5. UFC_OWNS (+45)
6.	Bknmax (+41)
7.	The Best Around (+39)
8.	StunGun (+37)
9.	Toxic (+35)
10.	K R Y (+35)
11.	Killz (+35)
12.	Andrus (+35)
13.	Cupcake (+33)
14.	HitOrGetHit (+28)
15.	No Mercy (+22)
16.	Term (+21)
17.	Firemass (+20)
18.	ClydebankBlitz (+13)
19.	Dudeabides (+5)
20.	PheelgoodInc (+0)
21.	Ruckus (+0)
*​


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Rankings After TUF Nations Finale: Bisping vs. Kennedy*

*
1.	Sideways222 (+77)
2.	boatoar (+67)
3.	John8204 (+58)
4.	Cookie Monster (+46)
5.	UFC_OWNS (+45)
6.	Bknmax (+41)
7.	The Best Around (+39)
8.	StunGun (+37)
9.	Toxic (+35)
10.	K R Y (+35)
11.	Killz (+35)
12.	Andrus (+35)
13.	Cupcake (+33)
14.	Term (+32
15.	HitOrGetHit (+28)
16.	Firemass (+25)
17.	No Mercy (+22)
18.	PheelgoodInc (+16)
19.	ClydebankBlitz (+13)
20.	Dudeabides (+5)
21.	Ruckus (+0)
*​


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks Ruckus :thumb02:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Time for a new update?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

******* amagov whens he gonna get off his ass and fight again


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Rankings After Event #20 Bellator 117*



John8204 said:


> Time for a new update?


I'm getting on it. Just been way too busy during the Easter holidays. 

*
1.	John8204 (+91)
2.	Sideways222 (+77)
3.	boatoar (+67)
4.	Cookie Monster (+46)
5.	UFC_OWNS (+45)
6.	Cupcake (+44)
7.	Bknmax (+41)
8.	The Best Around (+39)
9.	StunGun (+37)
10.	Toxic (+35)
11.	K R Y (+35)
12.	Killz (+35)
13.	Andrus (+35)
14. Term (+32
15.	HitOrGetHit (+28)
16.	Firemass (+25)
17.	No Mercy (+22)
18.	PheelgoodInc (+16)
19.	ClydebankBlitz (+13)
20.	Dudeabides (+5)
21.	Ruckus (+0)
*​

New leader, good job John. :thumbsup:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

F*** your c*** face john. I will not stand for this. Revenge will be mine.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> F*** your c*** face john. I will not stand for this. Revenge will be mine.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Doesn't look like it I have *two* more fights coming before your next one.

Shlemenko May 17th
Newton May 17th
Lawler May 24th
Macdonald June 24th
Machida July 5th
Sonnen July 5th
Cormier July 5th

Enjoy your prelimers


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

John8204 said:


> Doesn't look like it I have *two* more fights coming before your next one.
> 
> Shlemenko May 17th
> Newton May 17th
> ...


I actually like the look of that. Makes me have very little doubt il b number 1 before the competition ends. Keep my spot warm for me.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i for a pm from all my FFL team members they assured me they all will fight 6 more times this year and 12 times for amagov


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> I actually like the look of that. Makes me have very little doubt il b number 1 before the competition ends. Keep my spot warm for me.


Victory for you will be finishing in the top five. You blew your wad too early and now you will get lapped by Bknmax, Stun Gun, Kry and HitorGetHit.

You have what maybe one main event and hopefully another title fight. Son I have at the very least four championship matches on the books and I will have over six main events. And that's only going to happen if Lima fights once and Newton loses to Rampage. If Lima shows up for the summer series and Newton wins forget about it this thing will be over by September.

People are going to be all "hey whatever happened to that LOSER that was in the lead early on :thumb02: oh he finished 15th.

I'm racing for 300 points you'll be lucky to clear 150.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Rankings after Event # 19: UFC Werdum vs Browne*

*
1.	John8204 (+91)
2.	Sideways222 (+77)
3.	boatoar (+67)
4.	Term (+58)
5.	Cupcake (+52)
6.	Cookie Monster (+46)
7.	StunGun (+45)
8.	UFC_OWNS (+45)
9.	Andrus (+43)
10.	Bknmax (+41)
11.	The Best Around (+39)
12.	Killz (+37)
13.	Toxic (+35)
14.	K R Y (+35)
15.	HitOrGetHit (+28)
16.	Firemass (+25)
17.	ClydebankBlitz (+24)
18.	No Mercy (+22)
19.	PheelgoodInc (+16)
20.	Dudeabides (+5)
21.	Ruckus (+5)
*​


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

John8204 said:


> Victory for you will be finishing in the top five. You blew your wad too early and now you will get lapped by Bknmax, Stun Gun, Kry and HitorGetHit.
> 
> You have what maybe one main event and hopefully another title fight. Son I have at the very least four championship matches on the books and I will have over six main events. And that's only going to happen if Lima fights once and Newton loses to Rampage. If Lima shows up for the summer series and Newton wins forget about it this thing will be over by September.
> 
> ...


most likely 2 title fights. Both macdonald and Robbie could be 1 fight away from a title shot and Cormier is 1 fight away from a title shot.


Youl be lucky if Shlemenko even fights since Ortiz will probably pull out and that fight isnt a title fight. Wanderlei will probably pull out with Sonnen so there goes that too and Sonnen is on the decline especially without TRT so he wont do well against someone that isnt hand picked for him to beat. Newton isnt fighting may 17th what are you talking about?? 

So good luck with that 300 lmao.

Il put this in writing right here and you can remind me if i forget.

*I Sideways will give John8204 1 Million Credits if he hits or goes over 300 points.*

*Signed - SideWays222*


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

John8204 said:


> Victory for you will be finishing in the top five. You blew your wad too early and now you will get lapped by Bknmax, Stun Gun, Kry and HitorGetHit.
> 
> You have what maybe one main event and hopefully another title fight. Son I have at the very least four championship matches on the books and I will have over six main events. And that's only going to happen if Lima fights once and Newton loses to Rampage. If Lima shows up for the summer series and Newton wins forget about it this thing will be over by September.
> 
> ...


Your post cracked me up because the first and only time I played the VIP FFL was about 4 years ago, and was in the lead from the start for about 9 months and fell to 4th the last 3 months.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

My fighters haven't been too active yet. At least I am guaranteed another title win with Freire/Curran. Sucks that one of them has to lose though.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> most likely 2 title fights. Both macdonald and Robbie could be 1 fight away from a title shot and Cormier is 1 fight away from a title shot.
> 
> 
> Youl be lucky if Shlemenko even fights since Ortiz will probably pull out and that fight isnt a title fight. Wanderlei will probably pull out with Sonnen so there goes that too and Sonnen is on the decline especially without TRT so he wont do well against someone that isnt hand picked for him to beat. Newton isnt fighting may 17th what are you talking about??
> ...


1. Sonnen's fighting Wanderlei and if he doesn't fight Wanderlei it'll be Franklin or it will be both either way not to worried.

2. Newton isn't official but you want to bring up drop outs I highly doubt King Mo is going to show or when Rampage/Bellator gets those early PPV estimates Mo will get "injured".



HitOrGetHit said:


> My fighters haven't been too active yet. At least I am guaranteed another title win with Freire/Curran. Sucks that one of them has to lose though.


Yeah, you've got a great team the only worry is Alvarez and Curran leaving Bellator this year but yeah I think you'll end up top three with me this season.

And you know Frodo's been waiting for a long time for his shot so they might hold Freire/Curran in the summer and Frodo will fight in the fall and the loser of Curran/Freire might win another tournament.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Donald Cerrone has turned out to be a good pick. A couple a more first round finishes this year and he can win this thing all by himself. Maybe they will give him a main event slot on a fight night.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Hawn has got me some minor points in his title fight, but Miesha hasn't let me down


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm still 17th after the Werdum fight, grrrr.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'm still 17th after the Werdum fight, grrrr.


You should have made a prediction :hug:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

But then I can't complain?

With Joe Warren's title shot soon, then winnable fights for Pettis, Dodson and Kongo coming up, I shouldnt do too bad.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

John8204 said:


> 1. Sonnen's fighting Wanderlei and if he doesn't fight Wanderlei it'll be Franklin or it will be both either way not to worried.
> 
> 2. Newton isn't official but you want to bring up drop outs I highly doubt King Mo is going to show or when Rampage/Bellator gets those early PPV estimates Mo will get "injured".
> 
> ...


Naw it wont be Franklin. Franklin has been busy with his shop and isnt looking for a fight until the end of the year and it will probably be his last fight so i doubt he would take that on short notice.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Rankings After UFC 172*

*
1.	John8204 (+91)
2.	Sideways222 (+77)
3.	boatoar (+67)
4.	Bknmax (+61)
5.	Term (+58)
6.	Cupcake (+52)
7.	The Best Around (+50)
8.	Cookie Monster (+46)
9.	StunGun (+45)
10.	UFC_OWNS (+45)
11.	Killz (+45)
12.	Andrus (+43)
13.	Toxic (+35)
14.	K R Y (+35)
15.	PheelgoodInc (+35)
16.	HitOrGetHit (+28)
17.	Firemass (+25)
18.	ClydebankBlitz (+24)
19.	No Mercy (+22)
20.	Dudeabides (+5)
21.	Ruckus (+5)
*​


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I guess it was a good thing I picked Cerrone he is the only fighter I have that is fighting this year. Now he is going to fight again in July. If he keeps it up he might fight 5 times this year. 

I figured Mendes would fight sooner, but I see he is finally going to get his title shot in late summer, looks like. That would be some major points if he could win, but the Alpha male guys seem to have trouble when they get their title shot. I was hoping they would give him one more tune up fight earlier this year and then the title shot.

Hopefully Cruz will get a fight this year, If he can't come back this year he might be done.

Kennedy and Romero will probably get at least one more fight a piece. Hopefully Kennedy's will be a main event.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Rankings After Event 22 Bellator 118*

*
1.	John8204 (+91)
2.	Sideways222 (+77)
3.	boatoar (+67)
4.	Bknmax (+61)
5.	Term (+58)
6.	Cupcake (+52)
7.	The Best Around (+50)
8.	Cookie Monster (+46)
9.	Toxic (+46)
10.	StunGun (+45)
11.	UFC_OWNS (+45)
12.	Killz (+45)
13.	Andrus (+43)
14.	ClydebankBlitz (+43)
15. K R Y (+35)
16.	PheelgoodInc (+35)
17.	HitOrGetHit (+28)
18.	Firemass (+25)
19. No Mercy (+22)
20. Dudeabides (+5)
21.	Ruckus (+5)
*​


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Points, as far as the eye can see!

Will Cain/Werdum be this year? I see them eyeing November. PLEASE NO INJURIES!!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Can't believe how quickly my team fell apart...


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Will this be updated soon? I must've got some decent points here 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

AlanS said:


> Will this be updated soon? I must've got some decent points here
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Was on vacation, got back today. I'll be updating it all tonight.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Rankings after Event # 23: UFC Fight Night: Brown vs Silva*

*
1.	John8204 (+91)
2.	Sideways222 (+77)
3.	boatoar (+67)
4.	Bknmax (+63)
5.	Term (+58)
6.	Cupcake (+52)
7.	The Best Around (+50)
8.	Cookie Monster (+48)
9.	AlanS (+47)
10. Toxic (+46)
11.	StunGun (+45)
12.	UFC_OWNS (+45)
13.	Killz (+45)
14.	Andrus (+43)
15.	ClydebankBlitz (+43)
16. K R Y (+35)
17.	PheelgoodInc (+35)
18.	HitOrGetHit (+28)
19.	No Mercy (+22)
20. Dudeabides (+5)
21.	Ruckus (+5)
*​


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks Magik11, top ten baby whoo! (For now anyway)

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

I wish I was in FFL.. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Stokes said:


> I wish I was in FFL..
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Draft for next year will be at the end of this year so keep an eye out as it gets closer. :thumbsup:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

John8204 said:


> 1. Sonnen's fighting Wanderlei and if he doesn't fight Wanderlei it'll be Franklin or it will be both either way not to worried.
> 
> 2. Newton isn't official but you want to bring up drop outs I highly doubt King Mo is going to show or when Rampage/Bellator gets those early PPV estimates Mo will get "injured".
> 
> ...


So Newton didnt fight (Even though for the love of me i have no clue why you thought he would)

Shlemenko lost



Nice Try Mr.300 Points


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Rankings after Event # 24: Bellator 120*

*
1.	John8204 (+93)
2.	Sideways222 (+77)
3.	boatoar (+67)
4.	Toxic (+65)
5.	Bknmax (+63)
6.	ClydebankBlitz (+61)
7.	Term (+58)
8.	Cupcake (+52)
9.	The Best Around (+50)
10.	Cookie Monster (+48)
11.	AlanS (+47)
12. StunGun (+45)
13.	UFC_OWNS (+45)
14.	Killz (+45)
15.	No Mercy (+41)
16.	Andrus (+43)
17.	K R Y (+35)
18.	PheelgoodInc (+35)
19.	HitOrGetHit (+28)
20.	Dudeabides (+5)
21.	Ruckus (+5)
*​


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Check me out, chilling like I'm good at this game. Hopefully I get the W and predictions in my next two fights and I should be in contention.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Dammit. I predicted Robbie Lawler tko round 2.


Im also predicting a round 1 tko victory for Daniel Cormier.

Lets see.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> I actually like the look of that. Makes me have very little doubt il b number 1 before the competition ends. *Keep my spot warm for me*.






John8204 said:


> Doesn't look like it I have *two* more fights coming before your next one.
> 
> Shlemenko May 17th
> Newton May 17th
> ...





John8204 said:


> Victory for you will be finishing in the top five. You blew your wad too early and now you will get lapped by Bknmax, Stun Gun, Kry and HitorGetHit.
> 
> You have what maybe one main event and hopefully another title fight. Son I have at the very least four championship matches on the books and I will have over six main events. And that's only going to happen if Lima fights once and Newton loses to Rampage. If Lima shows up for the summer series and Newton wins forget about it this thing will be over by September.
> 
> ...



Thanks for keeping my spot warm.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

*
1.	Sideways222 (+113)
2.	John8204 (+93)
3.	boatoar (+91)
4.	Toxic (+65)
5.	Bknmax (+63)
6.	ClydebankBlitz (+61)
7.	Term (+58)
8.	Cupcake (+52)
9.	The Best Around (+50)
10.	Cookie Monster (+48)
11.	AlanS (+47)
12.	StunGun (+47)
13.	K R Y (+46)
14. UFC_OWNS (+45)
15.	Killz (+45)
16.	No Mercy (+41)
17.	Andrus (+43)
18. PheelgoodInc (+35)
19.	HitOrGetHit (+28)
20.	Dudeabides (+5)
21.	Ruckus (+5)
*​
And we have a new leader!


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

TJ! I bet against him w my prediction too, haha. What a win.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MagiK11 said:


> *
> 1.	Sideways222 (+113)
> 2.	John8204 (+93)
> 3.	boatoar (+91)
> ...


Who is also the old leader.


And the one TRUE LEADER!!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Hoping Rousey and McCall will bring in some much needed points and I can storm the top 5


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Pettis and Dodson coming up in a week. Some wins and correct predictions could sky rocket me.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

John8204 said:


> 1. Sonnen's fighting Wanderlei and if he doesn't fight Wanderlei it'll be Franklin or it will be both either way not to worried.
> 
> 2. Newton isn't official but you want to bring up drop outs I highly doubt King Mo is going to show or when Rampage/Bellator gets those early PPV estimates Mo will get "injured".
> 
> ...


And you went from an easy win against Wanderlei to most likely a loss versus Vitor Belfort. 

Good Luck

I feel kinda bad about the bright path you foreseen and how quickly it went dark....


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

well this is complete horse shit, I have a stud team, but none of them want to fight. Why's sterling not fighting? why's amagov not fighting? Why, what, why?


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Well if Le KO's Bisping then you can have him 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Rankings after Event # 23: UFC Fight Night: Munoz vs Mousassi*

THis was even # 26 not 23. 
*
1.	Sideways222 (+113)
2.	John8204 (+93)
3.	boatoar (+91)
4.	Bknmax (+86)
5.	Toxic (+65)
6. ClydebankBlitz (+61)
7.	Term (+58)
8.	Cupcake (+52)
9.	The Best Around (+50)
10.	Cookie Monster (+48)
11.	AlanS (+47)
12.	StunGun (+47)
13.	K R Y (+46)
14. UFC_OWNS (+45)
15.	Killz (+45)
16.	No Mercy (+41)
17.	Andrus (+43)
18. PheelgoodInc (+35)
19.	HitOrGetHit (+28)
20.	Dudeabides (+5)
21.	Ruckus (+5)
*​


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Sorry guys, i am super sick and have a high fever so i won't be online for a few days. ONce I get better i'll post the latest event and update the scores/rankings.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I believe I'm now in 5th place for a week, before Mr. I Took Michael Page steals it back next week.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Rankings after Event # 27: UFC Fight Night: Henderson vs. Khabilov*

*
1.	Sideways222 (+113)
2.	Bknmax (+105)
3.	John8204 (+93)
4.	boatoar (+91)
5.	ClydebankBlitz (+89)
6. Toxic (+65)
7. Term (+58)
8.	Cookie Monster (+53)
9.	Cupcake (+52)
10.	The Best Around (+50)
11.	AlanS (+47)
12.	StunGun (+47)
13.	K R Y (+46)
14. UFC_OWNS (+45)
15.	Killz (+45)
16.	No Mercy (+41)
17.	Andrus (+43)
18. PheelgoodInc (+35)
19.	HitOrGetHit (+28)
20.	Dudeabides (+5)
21.	Ruckus (+5)
*​


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

John8204 said:


> 1. Sonnen's fighting Wanderlei and if he doesn't fight Wanderlei it'll be Franklin or it will be both either way not to worried.
> 
> 2. Newton isn't official but you want to bring up drop outs I highly doubt King Mo is going to show or when Rampage/Bellator gets those early PPV estimates Mo will get "injured".
> 
> ...


Man your team went to shit quickly didnt it? You still racing for 300 points?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'd celebrate but only one of my guys is scheduled in a fight now, and it's in November, and will almost defo get delayed until after this seasons up


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Rankings after Event # 28:UFC 174: Johnson vs. Bagautinov*

*
1.	Sideways222 (+121)
2.	Bknmax (+105)
3.	John8204 (+93)
4.	boatoar (+91)
5.	ClydebankBlitz (+89)
6.	Toxic (+84)
7.	Term (+58)
8.	Cookie Monster (+53)
9.	Cupcake (+52)
10.	No Mercy (+52)
11.	The Best Around (+50)
12.	AlanS (+47)
13.	StunGun (+47)
14.	Andrus (+47)
15.	K R Y (+46)
16.	UFC_OWNS (+45)
17.	Killz (+45)
18.	PheelgoodInc (+35)
19.	HitOrGetHit (+28)
20.	Dudeabides (+5)
21.	Ruckus (+5)
*​


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

175 next. Weidman should net me some points, hopefully Belfort is still fighting too. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Rankings after Event # 29 & 30*

Rankings after event 29 and 30, both UFC Fight Nights. 

*
1.	Sideways222 (+113)
2.	boatoar (+111)
3.	Bknmax (+105)
4.	John8204 (+95)
5. ClydebankBlitz (+89)
6. Toxic (+65)
7.	Cookie Monster (+61)
8. Term (+58)
9. Cupcake (+52)
10.	The Best Around (+50)
11.	AlanS (+47)
12.	StunGun (+47)
13.	K R Y (+46)
14.	PheelgoodInc (+46)
15. UFC_OWNS (+45)
16.	Killz (+45)
17.	No Mercy (+41)
18.	Andrus (+43)
19. HitOrGetHit (+28)
20.	Dudeabides (+5)
21.	Ruckus (+5)
*​


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm hoping to get another 2 Kongo fights this year, although maybe slightly optimistic.

Joe Warren in a title fight which he should win.

John Dodson hopefully getting a title match with Mighty Mouse.

Sergio Pettis in at least one more fight.

Then Fabricio Werdum, my worst pick, in what has to be a losing title match in November, but will probably be delayed.

I had actually had Anthony Pettis on my list before Kongo, and there was a fuk up. With Pettis probably fighting on the January card, that was a great mix up 




The 4 ahead of me's rosters:-

Sideways222
Daniel Cormier - Almost defo not going to be fighting against this year.
Rory McDonald - Probably 1 more fight. If lucky, a title shot.
Stephen Thompson - I'd predict 1 more fight.
Alan Patrick Silva Alves - 1 or 2 more fights, I'd predict 1.
Robbie Lawler - Probably a big scorer with a main event and potential title shot. I predict 2 fights.

Prediction - Rory could score well if on a main event. Robbie could score huge. Need a win in all categories to come out on top though.


Bknmax
Gegard Mousasi - 1 fight this year, 50/50.
Ben Henderson - Good scoring with a main event with ahead this year.
Frankie Edgar - 1 main event win, potentially two.
Luke Rockhold - 1 fight. Probably main event. Might be dangerous if Vitor is it though.
Alexandra Albu - MAYBE 1 fight if she's lucky.

Prediction - Major threat.

John8204
Lyoto Machida - I have him as fav to take the title. HUGE points if that's the case.
Alexander Shlemenko - I have a feeling he won't fight again this year. Dunno why.
Emanuel Newton - Depends on if the tournament winner fights at the end of the year. I think Newton would lose to Liam McGeary.
Douglas Lima - Should score high with a title defence this year.
Chael Sonnen - Fired. Won't fight again.

Prediction - Would be an upset, but with 4 potential title fights, you never know.


boatoar
Vitaly Minakov - I see him defending the title and winning. Big points.
TJ Dillashaw - I don't see him defending the title this year. Maybe, but risk of losing too.
Charles Oliveira - Should fight again, depends heavily on opponent if he'll win.
Conor McGregor - Hopefully 2 fights this year. Big scoring against weaker opponents in main events.
Gunnar Nelson - Probably 2 wins ahead of him this year.

Prediction - Probably finishing first. Potentially two title defences and 5 regular wins, 2 in the main event.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Rankings after Event # 30: UFC 175 Weidman Vs Machida*

*
1.	Sideways222 (+113)
2.	boatoar (+111)
3.	Bknmax (+105)
4.	John8204 (+100)
5. ClydebankBlitz (+89)
6.	Cookie Monster (+76)
7.	Cupcake (+71)
8. Toxic (+65)
9.	AlanS (+64)
10.	Term (+58)
11. The Best Around (+50)
12. StunGun (+47)
13.	K R Y (+46)
14.	PheelgoodInc (+46)
15. UFC_OWNS (+45)
16.	Killz (+45)
17.	No Mercy (+41)
18.	Andrus (+43)
19. HitOrGetHit (+28)
20.	Dudeabides (+5)
21.	Ruckus (+5)
*​

Rankings for BJ and Edgar tomorrow.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Rankings after Event # 32: UFC TUF Penn vs Edgar*

And we have a new leader! Congrats Bknmax!

*
1.	Bknmax (+123)
2.	Sideways222 (+113)
3.	boatoar (+111)
4. John8204 (+100)
5. ClydebankBlitz (+89)
6.	Cookie Monster (+76)
7.	Cupcake (+71)
8. Toxic (+65)
9.	AlanS (+64)
10.	Term (+58)
11.	K R Y (+51)
12. The Best Around (+50)
13. StunGun (+47)
14. PheelgoodInc (+46)
15. UFC_OWNS (+45)
16.	Killz (+45)
17.	No Mercy (+41)
18.	Andrus (+43)
19. HitOrGetHit (+28)
20.	Dudeabides (+5)
21.	Ruckus (+5)
*​


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey guys I'm on a busniess trip in haiti in the middle of the boondox and have no internet in this remote area. Been here a week (yes it sucks) but will probably be another week possibly two. Won't update the ffl till I get back. Using this blackberry to do it would be too annoying.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm finally back. I'll update the last couple of events and will put the upcoming event up as well. 

Thanks for bearing with me. I'll update it all within the next two or so hours.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Great to see you back mate 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

dang i forgot to put in my predictions. My life has beeeeen sooo busy i have not had time to post. But i am also officially back to posting. Put me back in the lead son.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'm hoping to get another 2 Kongo fights this year, although maybe slightly optimistic.
> 
> Joe Warren in a title fight which he should win.
> 
> ...



actually he will be getting me those LHW TITLE CHAMPIONSHIP points. :thumb02:


Sorry DP... i thought i hit edit.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> actually he will be getting me those LHW TITLE CHAMPIONSHIP points. :thumb02:
> 
> 
> Sorry DP... i thought i hit edit.


I commend your prediction of Gus' injury .


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

My fighters need to get their asses into the action!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> My fighters need to get their asses into the action!


You're telling me. Wtf happened to amagov?


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I need Pettis to stop tying up Gilbert my god. my guys haven't been that active. No one wanting to fight Khabib has hurt me.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

*Tate: *Has a fight coming up against a fetish model with an insanely strong top game, Tate's in trouble.
*Rousey:* December fight....maybe? If against Carano, then easy points for me.
*McCall:* Just fought, next a potential title fight coming up?
*Hawn:* God knows what he's gonna do now, great fighter with finishing power, but loses to the champs
*Pyle:* has a fight booked against Demian Maia...bad time to pick up Mike Pyle me thinks  ...

My team has their ups and downs coming up...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

*John Dodson* - Screwed out of a title shot by Chris Cariaso. Will most likely fight again this year.
*Fabricio Werdum* - Title shot at the end of the year. Will most likely lost, and the fights a big injury list.
*Sergio Pettis* - Will probably have another fight this year, hopefully against a low level guy.
*Cheick Kongo* - Will probably fight twice this year, hopefully winning both.
*Joe Warren* - Hopefully has a title defence this year.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Isn't Dodson undergoing surgery?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

CupCake said:


> Isn't Dodson undergoing surgery?


So have you ever had a 3 some with 2 penguins?

If Anderon's practically recovered already, I have faith in Dodson getting a fight in before 2015


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Is *underdoing *a word?
> 
> If Anderon's practically recovered already, I have faith in Dodson getting a fight in before 2015


No it isn't, read my *unedited *post again


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Why did you edit what I said?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

All cards and rankings will be updated in a few hours.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

*Rankings after: UFC on Fox: Lawler vs. Brown*

*

1.	boatoar (+154)
2.	Sideways222 (+124)
3.	Bknmax (+123)
4.	John8204 (+100)
5.	ClydebankBlitz (+89)
6.	Cupcake (+85)
7. Killz (+84)
8.	Term (+80)
9.	Cookie Monster (+76)
10.	AlanS (+69)
11.	Toxic (+65)
12.	The Best Around (+52)
13.	K R Y (+51)
14.	StunGun (+47)
15.	PheelgoodInc (+46)
16.	UFC_OWNS (+45)
17.	No Mercy (+41)
18.	Andrus (+43)
19.	HitOrGetHit (+28)
20.	Dudeabides (+7)
21.	Ruckus (+5)
*​
Be sure to check out the upcoming cards to get in your predictions.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

At least I made one good pick if it weren't for Cerrone I would be dead last I think.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Damn from 1st to 3rd boatoar and Sideways putting up a good fight,reality is about to kick in soon though


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

I've got both Weidman and Belfort on my team, and used an add/drop already.

How can I unload Belfort?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

AlanS said:


> I've got both Weidman and Belfort on my team, and used an add/drop already.
> 
> How can I unload Belfort?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Use 1 million credits.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I see what you did there 

AlanS, if we both pay the banker 1 million creds...I'll trade Belfort for Rick Hawn if you like?

Rauno, this cool?


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

CupCake said:


> I see what you did there
> 
> AlanS, if we both pay the banker 1 million creds...I'll trade Belfort for Rick Hawn if you like?
> 
> Rauno, this cool?


I could be down with that. Hawn has some good fights available. Mod permitting, I'd do that.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

AlanS said:


> I could be down with that. Hawn has some good fights available. Mod permitting, I'd do that.
> 
> When Weidman pounds Belfort, I don't want Vitor dragging my score down
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Yes. You're all allowed to buy one add/drop option per season for 1 million credits, as said in here: 
http://www.mmaforum.com/credit-shop/136089-fantasy-fight-league-shop.html

Credits go to this guy: 
http://www.mmaforum.com/63505-the-banker.html


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

No updates since July. 

Bispings win over Le should bump me up the rankings a bit. Hope Jacare gets the W too.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

AlanS said:


> No updates since July.
> 
> Bispings win over Le should bump me up the rankings a bit. Hope Jacare gets the W too.


i hope he gets up kicked again


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

^^^ooooooooh, you boys need to make a *sig bet!!!*


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I hate my team, no one ever wants to fight on the team besides johnny hendricks. Whats adlan amagov and michael mcdonalds excuses? They aren't injured and haven't fought for a year.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Bisping and Jacare have scored well for you Alan, with finishes too, Weidman in December could see you surge into the top ten


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Kongo scored me a few points there I believe.

If Joe Warren can fight and keep the title, Sergio Pettis can get a win, Fabricio Werdum can take the title, Kongo fights


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

This seems to be losing steam. Hasn't been updated in almost 2 months. There has been 6 UFC events and 2 or 3 Bellator events.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I need to update it but I need to speak to Ranuo first.

Sorry guys... I will get it done asap.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Ok I'm trying to get this marked but can someone give me lowdown on the rules as I can't find a post with rule listing.

I can see the scoring thread but I'm not sure on the drafting rules, or other little things like if prelim count.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

The only two threads that deal with rules are the stickies FFL Scoring, and the Drop/Add. Other than that, as I understood it, any UFC and Bellator event counted, every fight in that event, prelim and main.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Ok Boys and Girls...

Still not sure if I've done this right, so please check and let me know ASAP if I've made a mistake so I can correct stuff and get it right going forward.

Also, I'm keeping a document showing previous results ect. You can view it here - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SD97I4mPFtOxEcb11X8/edit?pli=1#gid=1261370733

Please check it for mistakes, also I'm not posting all the previous results as they are listed in the spreadsheet. But I will post the last event, which brings us up to date.

Thanks


*
Boatoar - 179
Bknmax - 132
Sideways222 - 124
John8204 - 118
AlanS - 113
ClydeBankBlitz - 109
CupCake - 87
Killz -84
Cookie Monster - 82
Term - 80
StunGun - 72
Toxic - 67
Andrus - 63
The Best Around - 52
K R Y - 51
PheelgoodInc -46
UFC OWNS - 45
No Mercy - 41
HitorGetHit - 38
Dude Abides - 7
Ruckus - 5​*


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Results are in for Bellator 125 and UFC Hunt v Nelson


*
Boatoar - 179
Bknmax - 132
Sideways222 - 124
John8204 - 118
AlanS - 113
ClydeBankBlitz - 109
CupCake - 95
StunGun - 88
Killz -84
Cookie Monster - 82
Term - 80
Toxic - 67
PheelgoodInc -66
Andrus - 63
The Best Around - 52
K R Y - 51
UFC OWNS - 45
No Mercy - 41
HitorGetHit - 38
Dude Abides - 7
Ruckus - 5​*
Pheelgood leapfrogs KRY, Best Around and Andrus with his 20 point haul. Cupcake scores an additional 8 pts to strengthen her position above killz by 11 pts. StunGuns 16 points lift him above Term, Cookie, and Killz.

Seeing as most you useless tarts haven't been making predictions I will try to send reminders before any event that you have fighters in.

Updated Spreadsheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SD97I4mPFtOxEcb11X8/edit?pli=1#gid=1261370733


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I should have point from Kikuno


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Stun Gun said:


> I should have point from Kikuno


Sorry about that, updated.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks man.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

SG's points don't add up on the latest rankings, he's got less but is above some with higher points?


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

AlanS said:


> SG's points don't add up on the latest rankings, he's got less but is above some with higher points?


I've really got no idea what you mean :dunno:

:wink01:


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Spite said:


> I've really got no idea what you mean :dunno:
> 
> :wink01:


Sly bastard


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

ooh I'm winning  I'll enjoy it while it lasts, at least.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

**** you Weidman you bastard!!!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

AlanS said:


> **** you Weidman you bastard!!!


OOOOOOOUCH that was your last chance to get near the top Al


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

CupCake said:


> OOOOOOOUCH that was your last chance to get near the top Al


Shut up!


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Results are in for Bellator 126


*
Boatoar - 179
Bknmax - 132
John8204 - 131
Sideways222 - 124
AlanS - 113
ClydeBankBlitz - 109
CupCake - 95
StunGun - 88
Killz -84
Cookie Monster - 82
Term - 80
Toxic - 67
PheelgoodInc -66
Andrus - 63
The Best Around - 52
K R Y - 51
UFC OWNS - 45
No Mercy - 41
HitorGetHit - 38
Dude Abides - 7
Ruckus - 5​*
John jumps ahead of Sideways to take 3rd spot thanks to his 13 points scored last night.

Updated Spreadsheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SD97I4mPFtOxEcb11X8/edit?pli=1#gid=1261370733


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

And thanks to Chris Weidman 5th place is best I can get


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I'm eating my words as Rousey/Zingano got announced for January...serves me right to laugh!


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Results are in for UFC 178


*
Boatoar - 201
Sideways222 - 138
Bknmax - 132
John8204 - 131
Term - 128
Toxic - 114
AlanS - 113
ClydeBankBlitz - 109
CupCake - 95
StunGun - 88
Killz -84
Cookie Monster - 82
PheelgoodInc -68
Andrus - 63
The Best Around - 52
K R Y - 51
UFC OWNS - 45
No Mercy - 41
HitorGetHit - 40
Ruckus - 20
Dude Abides - 7​*
Mighty Mouse scores Toxic an impressive 31 points, leaving him just shy of a triple figure score.
HitOrGetHit remains near the bottom, managing just 2 points from last nights event.
Term flies up the table, taking 5th spot from AlanS after his mighty haul of 47 pts.
With McGregors 22 point help, Boatoar smack talks his way to a 63 point lead at the top of the table
Pheelgood stays put in mid-table mediocrity after backing the wrong horse in Dustin Poirier whom only managed 2 points
Cat Zingano claws Ruckus from the bottom of the table with a not-too-shabby 15 points.
Sideways takes the No.2 spot of Stephen Thompson brought home 15 points for the team.

Updated Spreadsheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SD97I4mPFtOxEcb11X8/edit?pli=1#gid=1261370733


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Spite said:


> Results are in for UFC 178
> 
> 
> *
> ...


You mean 14 points right?


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> You mean 14 points right?


Yeah that was a typo, but the total points are correct.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

CupCake said:


> I'm eating my words as Rousey/Zingano got announced for January...serves me right to laugh!


Jacare is sitting out till Febuary thinking he's going to replace Belfort. FFS!

My team are all bailing on 2014!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I still have two fights coming up and one is a title fight, hopefully they can both win impressively and put me in the top 2 or 3, pretty sure Boator is unstoppable at this point.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I still have two fights coming up and one is a title fight, hopefully they can both win impressively and put me in the top 2 or 3, pretty sure Boator is unstoppable at this point.


I can catch him, all that has to happen is Mendes knocks out Aldo in the 1st, the UFC books Cruz/TJ for the end of the year on a Fox card - Cruz knocks out TJ in the first --duh! Cowboy fights two more times and I use a million credits and make an excellent year end pick up and the title is mine. Oh...and Gunner Nelson needs to trip and sprain an ankle sometime this week so he can't fight this weekend. Yeah I got this.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Term said:


> I can catch him, all that has to happen is Mendes knocks out Aldo in the 1st, the UFC books Cruz/TJ for the end of the year on a Fox card - Cruz knocks out TJ in the first --duh! Cowboy fights two more times and I use a million credits and make an excellent year end pick up and the title is mine. Oh...and Gunner Nelson needs to trip and sprain an ankle sometime this week so he can't fight this weekend. Yeah I got this.


Yeah, I'd say it's a coin flip, brah.

:thumb02:


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

I got Rockhold nov 8 th and that's it this year


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

boatoar said:


> Yeah, I'd say it's a coin flip, brah.
> 
> :thumb02:


Definitely it's going to go right down to the wire. ray01:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I've still got:-

Joe Warren Vs Eduardo Dantas - TITLE SHOT
Fabricio Werdum Vs Cain Velasquez - TITLE SHOT
HOPEFULLY Sergio Pettis in another fight.
HOPEFULLY John Dodson in another fight.
HOPEFULLY Cheick Kongo in another fight.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Poor dudeabides, that's one badass team who just don't wanna fight lol.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I still have two fights coming up and one is a title fight, hopefully they can both win impressively and put me in the top 2 or 3, pretty sure Boator is unstoppable at this point.


And Emanuel Newton just came through huge by taking a title fight before years end, boo yeah.
Bought an add/drop and I now have 4 fights booked, 3 title fights, 2 main events. I could still make a run at the top if it all works out good.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Toxic said:


> And Emanuel Newton just came through huge by taking a title fight before years end, boo yeah.
> Bought an add/drop and I now have 4 fights booked, 3 title fights, 2 main events. I could still make a run at the top if it all works out good.


1. You steal my idea to pick up Bellator guys.
2. You pick up Michael Page.

You are not getting ahead of me for such insults!!!!


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Results are in for Bellator 127


*
Boatoar - 201
Sideways222 - 138
Bknmax - 132
John8204 - 131
Term - 128
Toxic - 114
AlanS - 113
StunGun - 110
ClydeBankBlitz - 109
CupCake - 95
Killz -84
Cookie Monster - 82
PheelgoodInc -68
Andrus - 63
The Best Around - 52
K R Y - 51
UFC OWNS - 45
No Mercy - 41
HitorGetHit - 40
Ruckus - 20
Dude Abides - 7​*
StunGun moves up two places after Daniel Straus made short work of Justin Wilcox for 22 points.

Updated Spreadsheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SD97I4mPFtOxEcb11X8/edit?pli=1#gid=1261370733


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

well I have given some hope. Dang, didn't see that coming at all. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> 1. You steal my idea to pick up Bellator guys.
> 
> 2. You pick up Michael Page.
> 
> ...



Uhm don't look now....,,,, somebody is gonna shoot for the win


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

War Warren!!!!!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

138 after last night puts me tied for second.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Wait, how can you be ahead of me if Warren beat Dantas? You were 5 points ahead with MVP but the title win surely would put me ahead?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Toxic has been here longer, he can do as he pleases


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Wait, how can you be ahead of me if Warren beat Dantas? You were 5 points ahead with MVP but the title win surely would put me ahead?


You got 23 points for Warren beating Dantas,

I got 24 combined for MVP winning and Dantas showing up in a main event title fight. 

I was 5 points ahead before so now I am 6 points ahead. Unfortunatly not as much as I would have been if Dantas had bashed Warren's head in as planned instead of getting his ass kicked but oh well.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Alvarez screwed me.... Sat on him all year for a non title fight, non main event loss.......


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Toxic said:


> You got 23 points for Warren beating Dantas,
> 
> I got 24 combined for MVP winning and Dantas showing up in a main event title fight.
> 
> I was 5 points ahead before so now I am 6 points ahead. Unfortunatly not as much as I would have been if Dantas had bashed Warren's head in as planned instead of getting his ass kicked but oh well.


Weird system then.

From my perspective, one fighter winning a world title should surely garner more points than a standard win and another fighter "showing up".


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

By my math you both got 19 points.

MVP 5+3 = 8
Dantas = 5+6+3-3 = 11

8+11 = 19

Warren got 5+6+2+3+3 =19 

I didn't see any predictions in the predictions thread, if I missed them then that would be added.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah I think we both forgot to predict.

I'll use this time to say how much I love Joe Warren. Dude was gassed at the end of the second, but his grappling is just insane. He shoots for a predictable and easy to defend takedown...and gets your back. Huh? Plus his chin is ridiculous.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Toxic said:


> And Emanuel Newton just came through huge by taking a title fight before years end, boo yeah.
> Bought an add/drop and I now have 4 fights booked, 3 title fights, 2 main events. I could still make a run at the top if it all works out good.





Toxic said:


> 138 after last night puts me tied for second.


You don't have Emanuel Newton, I drafted him at the beginning of the season.

I wish the rankings would be updated more often so this whole situation can get squared away.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Hell yeah OSP got me some points.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Am I getting points for my second title win of the season?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Gimmie my damn points!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

John8204 said:


> You don't have Emanuel Newton, I drafted him at the beginning of the season.
> 
> I wish the rankings would be updated more often so this whole situation can get squared away.


Damn missed him o the roster sheet, hate you now geez..


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Anyone adding up the points?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Wait I didn't win


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I've won two damn titles since the last update!!!


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Will update shortly.

Sorry people, had a death in the family and a few personals I've had to take care of.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Spite said:


> Will update shortly.
> 
> Sorry people, had a death in the family and a few personals I've had to take care of.


Thanks Spite, my condolences. Sorry you've been having a crappy time as of late, great to have you back though :thumb02:


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I think I may have won. 

Woo.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Final results - Sorry for the [cough] slight delay.


*
Boatoar - 217
John8204 - 189
Sideways222 - 170
Bknmax - 169
Toxic - 155
AlanS - 143
ClydeBankBlitz - 141
Term - 136
Cookie Monster - 116
StunGun - 110
Killz -108
CupCake - 97
Andrus - 88
K R Y - 85
PheelgoodInc -78
HitorGetHit - 68
The Best Around - 59
UFC OWNS - 53
No Mercy - 43
Ruckus - 46
Dude Abides - 7​*

Updated Spreadsheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SD97I4mPFtOxEcb11X8/edit?pli=1#gid=1261370733

Congrats to Boatoar!

Note - I've blasted through some 15 events to get caught up this morning... so there may be the odd mistake... please check and get back to me if amendments are required.

I'll get started on this year next week.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Cheers. 7th is a hell of a lot better than last this time


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Slight delay? Pah! We barely noticed  thanks for doing that mate.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Wooooo. winner! Much Better than I'll be doing this yr. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

